

The power of back references and Python - puttsmcfadden
http://pythonicprose.blogspot.com/2009/09/python-regular-expression-backreference.html

======
Acorn
Do not use regular expressions for parsing HTML.

[http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/2009/11/parsing-html-the-
ct...](http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/2009/11/parsing-html-the-cthulhu-
way.html)

~~~
puttsmcfadden
I agree with your point about using backreferences as an html parser. I think
the point of the post is regular expressions and back reference usage.

